# Svd In 18350 Mode



## Riaz

finally got a 18350 yesterday.

here are some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Looks good, with an 18650 the mod is 14cm tall and with an 18350 the mod is 11cm tall. It might not seem like a lot but my pocket certainly knows the difference.


----------



## Gizmo

Riaz said:


> finally got a 18350 yesterday.
> 
> here are some pics



Do you work at RSAWeb Riaz?


----------



## Riaz

Gizmo said:


> Do you work at RSAWeb Riaz?



its one of the companies in our group yes.

im employed by the holding company, so work on all the sister companies.

why do u ask?


----------



## Andre

Now you can also get a nano kayfun kit from slowtech to make it really small.


----------



## Riaz

Matthee said:


> Now you can also get a nano kayfun kit from slowtech to make it really small.



yip thats the plan

will the same drip tip im using now fit on the nano kit as well?


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> yip thats the plan
> 
> will the same drip tip im using now fit on the nano kit as well?


Think so, yes.


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> yip thats the plan
> 
> will the same drip tip im using now fit on the nano kit as well?


The IGO-L on an svd in 18350 mode is really small, and freaking awesome to vape


----------



## BhavZ

BhavZ said:


> The IGO-L on an svd in 18350 mode is really small, and freaking awesome to vape



I really wanna go home now vape my IGO-L.. I miss my precious


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> I really wanna go home now vape my IGO-L.. I miss my precious


 
why dont u carry it with u?

i always carry mine with me in my vape case


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> why dont u carry it with u?
> 
> i always carry mine with me in my vape case



Cant drip at work so I carry my mPT2 on an evod with me for work..


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Cant drip at work so I carry my mPT2 on an evod with me for work..



if u can vape on ur mPT2 at work, you can drip at work too 

the art is in the exhaling- try and keep it in as long as you can to minimize the amount of vapor u exhale


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> if u can vape on ur mPT2 at work, you can drip at work too
> 
> the art is in the exhaling- try and keep it in as long as you can to minimize the amount of vapor u exhale



True, perhaps I should give it a try sometime


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> True, perhaps I should give it a try sometime



first practice a bietjie at home, coz it does become overwhelming to know you have these huge clouds to exhale but no u will get into shit for blowing it out LOL


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> first practice a bietjie at home, coz it does become overwhelming to know you have these huge clouds to exhale but no u will get into shit for blowing it out LOL



I can stealth vape off my ego and mPT2 but the SVD is just a bit too obvious, perhaps I should try the IGO-L on an ego battery and see how it handles


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> I can stealth vape off my ego and mPT2 but the SVD is just a bit too obvious, perhaps I should try the IGO-L on an ego battery and see how it handles



should be fine provided ur ohms isnt too low

i would say a safe place to be would be around 1.6


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> should be fine provided ur ohms isnt too low
> 
> i would say a safe place to be would be around 1.6



Currently running a 1.5 in my mPT2 and on the IGO-L so should be fine then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Currently running a 1.5 in my mPT2 and on the IGO-L so should be fine then.



yes that should be fine bro


----------



## BhavZ

hmm gots me thinking there bud


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Here's my SVD in 18350 mode with Trident. Looks so awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Reinvanhardt said:


> Here's my SVD in 18350 mode with Trident. Looks so awesome!
> 
> View attachment 2124



dont u think once u used the svd with 18650 and u put a 18350 in there, its like a whole new device?

its like the perfect size in 18350. if only they made higher mAh batteries in 18350.


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Riaz said:


> dont u think once u used the svd with 18650 and u put a 18350 in there, its like a whole new device?
> 
> its like the perfect size in 18350. if only they made higher mAh batteries in 18350.



I completely agree! The battery life is shocking. We might look into the higher mAh bats but we need high drain for our mechs coming in. I'm awaiting a Sentinel M16!


----------



## ET

agree riaz. its why i need more 18350 bats. my one little 700 mah gets drained way too quick so i keep it charged and sitting ready in case i need to go out into the big scary world every now and then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

I agree, 18350 mode is absolutely perfect size wise but as stated, battery life is shocking.

Although I must admit that when at home I prefer the 18650 mode..


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been tempted but the 700mAh puts me off... are there any other Mods that are available locally that will take a 18350 other than an SVD?


----------



## ProDiCaL

I'm pretty sure that eCiggies have 900mah 18350 but I have seen some in the range of 1200mah on slowtech if you will to wait it out

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

ProDiCaL said:


> I'm pretty sure that eCiggies have 900mah 18350 but I have seen some in the range of 1200mah on slowtech if you will to wait it out
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk



slowtech doesnt ship batteries to SA anymore


----------



## BhavZ

Talking about batteries, in the SVD specifically, what use more power, VW mode or VV mode, given that in VW mode the circuit board is constantly monitoring the ohms to ensure that it is at the desired wattage?

The difference might not be noticeable but was just curious.


----------



## johan

I think it depends on the individual device's efficiency and yes your conclusion @BhavZ to a certain point is correct, but if both VV & VW devices fires the same coil loads at the same wattage, then the least efficient device will drain the batteries quicker.


----------



## BhavZ

johanct said:


> I think it depends on the individual device's efficiency and yes your conclusion @BhavZ to a certain point is correct, but if both VV & VW devices fires the same coil loads at the same wattage, then the least efficient device will drain the batteries quicker.



Thanks @johanct. The reason for my asking is that I noticed that the AW 18350 tends to drain faster than my efest 18350, both are 700mah. So I guess in this case it all boils down to battery quality


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Glad I have Efest then


----------



## BhavZ

Reinvanhardt said:


> Glad I have Efest then


Me too

But definitely need to stock up on them


----------



## johan

How long have you been using each one @BhavZ ? The amount of usage do deteriorate a battery's capacity. If the Efest is of the new generation (purple wrapper) it makes sense to me.


----------



## BhavZ

johanct said:


> How long have you been using each one @BhavZ ? The amount of usage do deteriorate a battery's capacity. If the Efest are of the new generation (purple wrapper) it makes sense to me.



Had the aw for about a week now and the efest for 4 days now. The efest are the new purple wrapper ones and I use them almost every day going through 2 drains a day.

Both batteries fully charged are a constant 4.17 volts on each charge.


----------



## johan

Thanks for the info @BhavZ , I assume at this stage that the AW battery will be able to deliver more surge current than the Efest,. If you want more vape time use Efest, but if you want to hit your low ohm coils use AW.


----------



## BhavZ

johanct said:


> Thanks for the info @BhavZ , I assume at this stage that the AW battery will be able to deliver more surge current than the Efest,. If you want more vape time use Efest, but if you want to hit your low ohm coils use AW.



Thanks for the info man.. Will invest in more of both then.


----------



## Riaz

shot for the info guys

ive got a 18350 efest, and the battery lasts me the better part of a day, at 12W


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> shot for the info guys
> 
> ive got a 18350 efest, and the battery lasts me the better part of a day, at 12W



I guess my batteries are draining faster because I chain vape at home and well the device doesn't leave my lips till I go sleep.


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> I guess my batteries are draining faster because I chain vape at home and well the device doesn't leave my lips till I go sleep.



yeah probably LOL


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> shot for the info guys
> 
> ive got a 18350 efest, and the battery lasts me the better part of a day, at 12W



Geez do you ever vape @Riaz? 2 x 18650's don't even last me a day!


----------



## Riaz

johanct said:


> Geez do you ever vape @Riaz? 2 x 18650's don't even last me a day!



my 18650 lasts me about a day and a half, sometimes a full day

ive discovered a new technique, once i get to work, i put my svd in my drawer, out of sight. 

then every so once in a while i realize, hey, you need a vape, then i pull it out, have a few deeeeep drags and put it back again.

ive found that if its on my desk i tend to vape all the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Also, higher nic juice should make your bat last longer right? Less watts and shorter drags...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Reinvanhardt said:


> Also, higher nic juice should make your bat last longer right? Less watts and shorter drags...



I would say the main reason being that you would generally vape less all in all with higher nic levels.


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> my 18650 lasts me about a day and a half, sometimes a full day
> 
> ive discovered a new technique, once i get to work, i put my svd in my drawer, out of sight.
> 
> then every so once in a while i realize, hey, you need a vape, then i pull it out, have a few deeeeep drags and put it back again.
> 
> ive found that if its on my desk i tend to vape all the time



Great tip @Riaz!

Out of sight, out of mind. Am gonna try this


----------



## 6ghost9

This is what I travel with daily! I never actually check my battery status as I always have my spares on hand! I just vape until nothing happens anymore and I am like O battery change time.








I have another 18350 in my SVD at the moment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

the svd in 350 mode is very cute, yet stealthy


----------



## 6ghost9

It is but some days I am just like FTW  And walk around in either 18650 or dual 18350 mode! That is quite fun I wont lie


----------

